# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  jesse quits

## Luna

They have just said on GMTV that Jesse Wallace has quit EE and that she will be leaving around christmas time.

She will not be killed off and the dorr will be left open for her.

She will keep her contract with the bbc.

----------


## di marco

shouldnt this be in the spoilers section?

----------


## Luna

> shouldnt this be in the spoilers section?



Should it?? Sorry i'll get someone to move it

----------


## di marco

> Should it?? Sorry i'll get someone to move it


i just thought it might be cos its says that kat will be leaving and some people might not want to know that

----------


## samantha nixon

i dont want her to leave as shes a good actress

----------


## Luna

> i just thought it might be cos its says that kat will be leaving and some people might not want to know that



Didn't even think of that.

----------


## true.moon

noooooo
shes a fab actress and charcter

----------


## daisy38

Oh, thats a shame, i think shes great!  :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

yeh and just when shes gona get back with alfie!!

----------


## daisy38

> yeh and just when shes gona get back with alfie!!


Well that wouldn't of lasted anyway coz he's leaving too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

oh yea
silly me
mabye they leave togetehr!!

----------


## Luna

Isn't alfie only leaving for a year?

----------


## daisy38

> Isn't alfie only leaving for a year?


Thats whats been said but you never know.............. :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

at the end of every post why do you put a smily face??!!

----------


## callummc

i don't think she's a good actress,but i do think she's excellent as kat,i've come to the coclusion that out with the old in with the new,i think ee will manage very well without her,she didn't improve the ratings much when she returned and she has got a habit of bringing bad publicity to the show,she probably jumped before she was pushed

----------


## true.moon

i dissage
she is a fab actress and really plays kat well

----------


## daisy38

Just read this in the Mirror:
Meanwhile Charlotte Avery, who plays Johnny Allen's girlfriend Tina, will leave in the autumn after producers decided to move away from gangster storylines.

*true.moon - I don't know why i do that! Just trying to be nice i guess!*   :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

> Just read this in the Mirror:
> Meanwhile Charlotte Avery, who plays Johnny Allen's girlfriend Tina, will leave in the autumn after producers decided to move away from gangster storylines.
> 
> *true.moon - I don't know why i do that! Just trying to be nice i guess!*



Move away from gangster storylines???? How can they do that

----------


## true.moon

ok then  :Big Grin:

----------


## dddMac1

i knew that Jessie had threatned to quit ages ago but i thought they had Persuaeded her to stay

----------


## true.moon

yeah i didnt know she was leaving either

----------


## Luna

me either god they seem to be losing everyone

----------


## callummc

maybe she wasn't getting all her own way,she probably getting out before babs comes back cos according to the press babs isn't happy with her cos of the things she said about her'for me this has gotta be ee heaven no kat and alfie hip hip hooray

----------


## Bryan

what a shame...2 of eastenders finest actresses are leaving, such a pity

however kat will be nothing without alfie and i havent like here for a long time, i detest the way she dominates the storylines all the time. she can easily be replaced but will be sad to see her go

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

So Kat is now leaving at the same time as Alfie!  :Ponder:  Wonder how that will fit in with Alfie's leaving storyline?

----------


## Bryan

> So Kat is now leaving at the same time as Alfie!  Wonder how that will fit in with Alfie's leaving storyline?


anyone seeing a shannis repeat this xmas? little mo drops the baby claim and alife leaves, then kat leans soon after, then they return next year to a packed vic...boring! the pair of idiots can go for good im done with them

----------


## true.moon

yea that will probably happen

----------


## callummc

it depends if ee lose veiwers over them going,i don't think they will,kt and alfie have had their day its over their boring lets move on

----------


## phils little sister

No way i cant believe she is leaving i love Kat and i think Jesse is a great actress - did she say why she was leaving?

----------


## Jojo

It's just like when Grant and Phil left initially and others before them - everyone is "OMG how is Eastenders going to survive" but at the end of the day - it does.  Eastenders wasn't built around Jessie or any previous departures, like "heartthrob" (though not in my opinion!) Jack Ryder etc (as great as I think she is) and won't this tie in nicely now with Shane Richies exit too.....??

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Totally gutted

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

noooo! i will miss kat so much..i don't want her to go!!...Jessie is such i good actress

----------


## Treacle

Well she's under contract to the latter end of this year anyways. I'll be sorry to see her go if this is true. We can always watch out on the official website to see if anything is released on there in the news section.

I wouldn't be surprised though.

I think it's stupid that someone can say she would be nothing without Alfie. Kat was best without him! She was in it for 2 years and had some strong plotlines, she was a firey character and played the part extremely well. Alfie is the actual sticking point for the show, he's ruining two of it's finest actresses. Look at Little Mo, the Trevor abuse storyline was superb and now everybody can't stand her, work it out!!

----------


## Treacle

Oh well it is confirmed: http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/news...20050719.shtml

----------


## crjs1

The BBC says she will be leaving on a high, so hopefully her and Alfie will leave together as a couple. Please!!

----------


## Keating's babe

Seeing as Shane Richie is leaving... I think they should have Kat and Alfie re-united and move away to start afresh.    :Big Grin:  

The show must go on (as Queen says), and will go on...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

It's a shame that awful Shane Richie has boxed her into a corner but there's nowhere else for her to go really. I'll always remember her best period being when she first arrived in the show. There was no Alfie then and that's when most of us loved Kat best.

----------


## chance

shame its not lil mo thats going.

----------


## Treacle

Yes I agree, they've totally ruined her character and I hope they somehow manage to reverse it and get her back to how she used to be. Personally she worked best when evil Trevor was alive.

----------


## hayzie

:Crying:  i've just read this on digitalspy, im so upset! EE was rubbish when she wernt in it then she comes back for only a bit and then leaves again! i was just getting over tha fact that she had actualyl come back, it was almost to good to be true and now shes leaving!  :Crying:  dont go jess! come back! anyway i hope she and alfie do go away together then we can just believe that they are happy together lol.

----------


## chance

> Yes I agree, they've totally ruined her character and I hope they somehow manage to reverse it and get her back to how she used to be. Personally she worked best when evil Trevor was alive.


true but i think if it wasnt for trevor holding the story together we'd all of hated her then.

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

> originally posted by *Walford Queen*
> I think it's stupid that someone can say she would be nothing without Alfie. Kat was best without him! She was in it for 2 years and had some strong plotlines, she was a firey character and played the part extremely well. Alfie is the actual sticking point for the show, he's ruining two of it's finest actresses. Look at Little Mo, the Trevor abuse storyline was superb and now everybody can't stand her, work it out!!


i think it's because the story with Katand ALfie getting together was so big you can't see them split up for long and Kat changed for lfie you can't really change back after such a big thing

----------


## Treacle

> true but i think if it wasnt for trevor holding the story together we'd all of hated her then.


I thought she was great. Definately one of the main characters in the Slater crew. Now I couldn't give a toss about her. They may have to bring Belinda into it full time and maybe even bring Lynne back so the Slaters can survive as a family unit.
Even if they can't get the actresses to sign up they may have to do some re-casting. They're going to have to test the waters a little bit. I can't see the Slaters working much without 3 of the original characters - Lynne, Kat and Zoe.

----------


## JustJodi

> shame its not lil mo thats going.


*I am confused here ( as usual) I thought Lil Mo WAS leaving..*

----------


## Treacle

> *I am confused here ( as usual) I thought Lil Mo WAS leaving..*


No she's here to stay for now atleast. I can see Kacey getting fed up of the current character direction to be honest, she could walk. I think there's a high risk of a lot of them walking if things continue the way they have for the past 2 years.

----------


## BlackKat

Well, I haven't been a fan of her character ever since she's been back, so I'm glad she's leaving. Hopefully her and Alfie leave together, although if they drag this triangle out until Christmas I'll go insane.

I love how Tina leaving only gets a little line shoved in with the big story of Kat leaving on the EE news page. I know she's not as a big a character as Kat, but stilll. I nearly missed it, lol.

----------


## Jojo

I thought that that was a bit unfair on her, it was like a P.S.  I won't miss her though!

----------


## BlackKat

I wonder how Tina leaves. Does she finally leave Johnny "for-evah!" like she's always threatening to. Maybe Johnny has an affair with Pat.   :Lol:

----------


## Jojo

All I know is that she seems a bit wet for Johnny's character for my liking anyway

----------


## Treacle

Tina has been wasted and is totally pointless.

----------


## Jojo

I can't even remember what her name is - *** Avery is all I can remember so it shows how much of an impression she has made on me!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Charlotte

----------


## Jojo

Thats it - thanks - I don't feel quite so bad now, but couldn't think of name for the life of me.  I do feel sorry for her, but its the scriptwriters that need sorting out....

----------


## Jessie Wallace

True. She should have been given a chance.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sam, Chrissie, Alfie and Kat all leaving. EE will find it hard to replace them. Yes the soap can go on but i do think their departures will reflect ratings. The Slaters will really be lost without Kat, Lynne and Zoe and if Mo is leaving also. Maybe the Slaters could be like the Dingles in Emmerdale where everytime one member of the family leaves another arrives. 

Ok we have Peggy, Phil and Grant returning but Grant isn't back full time. 

I am wondering who will be the next big couple to follow Kalfie and Shannis. At present in EE i don't see anyone except maybe Lemi but if rumours are true that won't end happy (rumour of Alessha or Leo dying from drugs)

----------


## Jojo

It was the same for the Ferrairas (sp?) too, at the end of the day, you can only blame bad acting on the actors, not the storylines, thats down to the scriptwriters etc

----------


## eastenders mad

i know i heard on Radio 1 today that she is finshing. When she finshes in xmas there is going to be a big storyline happing. I wonder if ahe finds out about Little Mo and Alfie

----------


## Jessie Wallace

As long as she doesn't leave with Alfie if she does find out, coz that so wouldn't be Kat.

----------


## BlackKat

By Christmas there'll be hardly anyone left. Hasn't EE got the smallest cast out of the soaps at the moment anyway?

----------


## true.moon

then why are they getting rid of more??!!!

----------


## shelleyspecs

i agree she would not last without alfie anyway,the storyline will have run its course

----------


## Alisha

> I think it's stupid that someone can say she would be nothing without Alfie. Kat was best without him! She was in it for 2 years and had some strong plotlines, she was a firey character and played the part extremely well. Alfie is the actual sticking point for the show, he's ruining two of it's finest actresses. Look at Little Mo, the Trevor abuse storyline was superb and now everybody can't stand her, work it out!!


I totally agree. I was just about to put this too. Jessie Wallace as Kat was a star long before dipstick Alfie came into the scene and fans loved her. She was already an established actress who carried of one their most controversial but gripping storylines to date -this not being the dire Moon romance but her confession to being Zoe's mum. That was TV at its best.

Alfie however is a character who is nothing without Kat. It was she that made him watchable but as soon as she left it highlighted the weakness in his acting and just showed that individually he is rubbish and canât hold his own. That shows very little for him as an actor.

Personally I think her return has been rather disappointing. The best I've seen from her was her sparing with Chrissie and even that was kept very brief. The stuff with Alfie is utter bile and itâs an insult to her as an actress to have to return to such a shoddy storyline if you ask me. TPTB have really highly focused on her relationship with Alfie since her comeback and I think thatâs been one of the most negative decisions -along with this diabolical love triangle that we all have to witness. Looks like this lame storyline will be dragged out until the end of the year.

I wonât miss Kat. She is not a favourite of mine but I would have looked forward to seeing her in other storylines (not involving Alfie) when he left at Christmas.

----------


## callummc

if you read through the lines it's not definate who's decision it was for her to leave,they may have had problems negotiating her contract.also there's no mention of the door being left open so maybe kats gonna kill herslf over alfie and mo,or she could be bashed on the head,take a flying lesson over a bridge,fry in a car,i know she might get hit with a bus i don't think anyone else has collided with a bus yet so that'd be somthing different

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think Kat would last without Alfie -- not because she was nothing before Alfie, or anything like that, but because I can't remember any storylines she's had since Alfie arrived that haven't involved him. Especially with Zoe gone, he's the only one I can think of that Kat has any ties with. She was a good character before Kalfie, but I don't think she could be after it.

----------


## JN1F!

Just heard Jessie is leaving EastEnders and wanted to air my feelings on the subject. In my opinion, she is still a fantastic actress and has brought so much to EastEnders over the past years. They say that the most powerful tools you have as an actor are your eyes, and for me Jessie uses her eyes brilliantly to bring so much more realism and depth to Kats character. 
The eyes, amongst other things, told us so much during the storylines she was given; the abuse, the miscarriage, the relationships with Alfie and Anthony, her hatred for Trevor, love for her family. Whether funny or deeply sad storylines, Jessie has pulled them all off impeccably. And for her amazingly moving and poignant performances, I personally would like to say THANK YOU.

----------


## i_love_matt!

alfie is leaving around the same time so maybe they'll go off together and work through the mo/baby situation. well i hope so anyway lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> if you read through the lines it's not definate who's decision it was for her to leave,they may have had problems negotiating her contract.also there's no mention of the door being left open so maybe kats gonna kill herslf over alfie and mo,or she could be bashed on the head,take a flying lesson over a bridge,fry in a car,i know she might get hit with a bus i don't think anyone else has collided with a bus yet so that'd be somthing different


It has been said that the door will be left open for Jessie to return.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Just heard Jessie is leaving EastEnders and wanted to air my feelings on the subject. In my opinion, she is still a fantastic actress and has brought so much to EastEnders over the past years. They say that the most powerful tools you have as an actor are your eyes, and for me Jessie uses her eyes brilliantly to bring so much more realism and depth to Kats character. 
> The eyes, amongst other things, told us so much during the storylines she was given; the abuse, the miscarriage, the relationships with Alfie and Anthony, her hatred for Trevor, love for her family. Whether funny or deeply sad storylines, Jessie has pulled them all off impeccably. And for her amazingly moving and poignant performances, I personally would like to say THANK YOU.


Well said, not many actors can do it the way she can.

----------


## JustJodi

> alfie is leaving around the same time so maybe they'll go off 2gether and work through the mo/baby situation. well i hope so neway lol


What baby ???  :Confused:  Are you saying that Mo is gonna have another bun in the oven, and is Alfie responsible for this one ??? I must have read this wrong  :Searchme:  If Kat and Alfie leave the show together, and "work" out the Mo issue then that means the door remains open for one or both characters to return :Searchme:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Debs

another fab character leaving! kat is one of my faves and it wil be a shame to see her go!

----------


## di marco

> What baby ???  Are you saying that Mo is gonna have another bun in the oven, and is Alfie responsible for this one ??? I must have read this wrong  If Kat and Alfie leave the show together, and "work" out the Mo issue then that means the door remains open for one or both characters to return


it has been said that afie leaves at xmas when he realises he loves kat but finds out hes got little mo pregnant. and both alfie and kat have had the door left open for them to return

----------


## Treacle

I think the show will be fabulous without half of them who are leaving. We need some fresh blood and some well built new strong characters. Yes I am sorry to see a couple of the people go but Alfie deciding to leave is a godsend. I cannot stand him anymore and he's putting me at risk of giving up on the thing altogether. It won't ever happen but he's a strong sticking point in the show.

----------


## di marco

> I think the show will be fabulous without half of them who are leaving. We need some fresh blood and some well built new strong characters. Yes I am sorry to see a couple of the people go but Alfie deciding to leave is a godsend. I cannot stand him anymore and he's putting me at risk of giving up on the thing altogether. It won't ever happen but he's a strong sticking point in the show.


yeh im glad alfies leaving, he bores me to tears now hes so dull, good riddance!

----------


## angelblue

I think it a shame she leaving but i am sure her acting career will go from strength to strength she will be greatly missed a fab actress 

Lot of the cast are leaving chrissie, sam, tina, alfie, kat all great characters   :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I hope it does, i'm looking forward to seeing her trying different roles now.

----------


## alan45

I have mixed feelings about her leaving. Since she retiyrned IMHO she has not has been good as she was. I just hope her leaving/sacking is nothging to do with the HUGE amounts of cash being thrown at the Return of the Mitchells

----------


## callummc

maybe ee should go back to basics,like in the early days,instead of getting in big names they should recast with unknowns cos they would work twice as hard to do a good job so they can make a name for themselves

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

i hope she leaves with Alfie cause they are both leaving at the same time

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*Jessie Wallace has announced she will leave EastEnders at the end of 2005. 
The actress has played fiery Kat Moon since 2000, and will exit the show in a top-secret storyline at Christmas time.* 

The decision to leave the soap was mutual, and Jessie is now in talks to work on other BBC dramas, said an EastEnders spokesperson. 

Jessie recently returned to the show after taking time off to have her baby Tallulah. Since Kat's been back, she's seen daughter ZoÃ« leave for Spain. 

The one-time barmaid and landlady of the Queen Vic has also been involved in a love battle to win back the affections of her on-screen husband Alfie, played by Shane Ritchie. 

Ritchie is also set to leave the show at the end of the year. 

*'Amazing talent'*  

A spokesperson for EastEnders said "As a newcomer we found an amazing talent in Jessie and we thank her for a fantastic contribution to the show. 

"We wish her all the very best for the future" 

The BBC also confirmed that Charlotte Avery, who plays Johnny Allen's girlfriend Tina Stewart, will leave the Square later this year.

----------


## eastenders mad

i know i wonder were they will send Kat off to maybe she might go and see zoe

----------


## Debs

i reckon that shell just go to wherever afie goes.

----------


## Kim

No doubt EE will offer her a large pay packet in order to get her to change her mind. 

EE bosses want Kalfie reunited before either character leave so they will be leaving together. I read in the mirror about a month ago that bosses wanted to ensure that they left together after Jessie anounced that she wanted to quit because Shane Richie who plays screen hubby Alfie had quit.

----------


## Kim

:Cheer:  no more malfie  :Cheer:

----------


## eastenders mad

yes please they are NEVER meant to be together

----------


## JustJodi

> yes please they are NEVER meant to be together


 
*they are extremelly mismatched and YES I AGREE they NEVER were meant for each other *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I can't stand the whole, Little Mo and Alfie thing. The sooner it's over the better.

----------


## eastenders mad

me too  :Sick:   :Wal2l:   :Thumbsdown:   :Angry:   :Mad:

----------


## Kim

> I can't stand the whole, Little Mo and Alfie thing. The sooner it's over the better.


Couldnt agree more, just reunite Kalfie i say.

----------


## Luna

> Couldnt agree more, just reunite Kalfie i say.


me too. it's going to happen eventually so why not just get this stuff over and done with and get them back

----------


## dddMac1

Eastenders is not going to be the same without Alfie and Kat

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah if only little Mo didn't come back

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I can't stand little Mo, she is so irritating. Her laugh really gets to me, it sounds like a seal in pain.

----------


## hayzie

a seal in pain  :Lol:  her laugh is really annoying, hehehehe, the way she laughs just makes you wanna pull ur hair out!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh I nomally do pull it out! Have you ever watched a episode of the Simpsons (I think it was a haloween one) where Liza turns into a mouse, and keeps honking? That's what Mo sounds like, lol.

I can't see why Emerdale is ahead of Enders, especially as Patsy Kensit, the most wooden actress in the world, is in it.

----------


## Kim

> Eastenders is not going to be the same without Alfie and Kat


EE will temporarliy get better when Kalfie reunite before leaving around christmas time, but after that it definatley will not be the same.

----------


## Kim

> Oh I nomally do pull it out! Have you ever watched a episode of the Simpsons (I think it was a haloween one) where Liza turns into a mouse, and keeps honking? That's what Mo sounds like, lol.
> 
> I can't see why Emerdale is ahead of Enders, especially as Patsy Kensit, the most wooden actress in the world, is in it.


lol. Mo sounds like a strangled cat in my opinion and she always has to annoy viewers by moaning about something.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Poor, Mo, lol!

----------


## alan45

Good riddance to an overrated so called actress

----------


## Kim

> Good riddance to an overrated so called actress


Its not the actress, its the character that annoys people!

----------


## tasha_cfc

i think Jessie is a fantastic actress however since she has come back she has been given poor storylines which maybe helped her decide to leave, it will be a shame to see her go!!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah she has had quite boring storylines but maybe they might have something exciting lined up for you just don't know lol

----------


## Kim

Its that, and the fact that Shane Richie who plays screen hubby Alfie Moon is leaving, so her storylines were bound to get even worse. Jessie also wants to spend more time with eight-month old daughter Tallulah Lilac.

----------


## Kim

> i think Jessie is a fantastic actress however since she has come back she has been given poor storylines which maybe helped her decide to leave, it will be a shame to see her go!!


  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Jade

It's a shame she's going.  How many characters are off now?

----------

